# Need Help About a programer???



## redls1gto04 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone i got a 2004 GTO...all ive done to it is, AEM Bruce force cold air, x pipe and magnaflows. but the question is what is the BEST programer out there??? peoples been telling me Crane Cams is good and superchip is also good ... whats the BEST PLEASE HELP ME OUT and im thinking about getting a TB SPACER how much does it help ?? and whats the BEST? Thanks for all the help ........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the Diablosport programmers are the best, I'm alittle biased because I own one. I have no experiace with the others just what I've read in GMHTP mag, I think they had the best results out of the Diablosport programmer. About throttle body spacers, I would not waist the money on one some people has little to no gains with them.


----------



## redls1gto04 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey GM thanks bro you helped alot wheres the best place to get one of those programers ??


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Big fan here of Mustang Dyno tunes, but they do run you more $...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

redls1gto04 said:


> Hey GM thanks bro you helped alot wheres the best place to get one of those programers ??





PDQ GTO said:


> Big fan here of Mustang Dyno tunes, but they do run you more $...


You can check around at differant places online, Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance! ; Gravana - Featured Products are some check around there are alot out there some cheaper than others. *PDQ* brought up a good point, a dyno tune will yield you more horsepower and efficency, than a programer. A programmer will give you flexablity but not much in tuning of your car. A dyno tune is something you have to get as you add major mods to your car, if you decide later to add a cam then you'll need another dyno tune. Some places will give you a discount being a return customer.
I think about the same, if you go with a dyno tune or a programmer thay are almost equal in price.


----------



## dossier (Dec 8, 2008)

If you decide on Superchip I have a used unlocked one for $200. Sorry I can’t tell you what the best handheld programmer out there is but if you’re not concerned about voiding your warranty or not having the flexibility mentioned above, I would check out your local dyno shop first. Some of ones I've called in the past have charge a small fee or even a free re-tune depending on what you added last. Good luck!


----------

